# Induction melting



## solar_plasma (Aug 24, 2013)

I just saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ItZ8dvMw3b4

158V, 27A, 387KHz .... will that mean, that while you are melting, you get a good dose of microwaves or at least near microwaves? Or is the EM-field shielded in some way?

edit ok, I looked wrong, microwave starts at 300 MHz...nevertheless, is the produced field noxious?


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 28, 2013)

When ever i'm around induction melters i feel dizzy and nauseous...
The older folks look at me funny, as they feel nothing.


----------



## 9kuuby9 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well radio waves sure are not healthy to the human body. I guess the older folks got too much exposure from the radio waves, Just like NO2 exposure killing your ability to smell the fumes...


----------

